# wtt or pay for gun refinished



## bullardsls1 (Dec 23, 2009)

i have a rem 700 7mm mag i need either dura coated or matte finished if u no any body that can do it pm me please


----------



## jerald kennedy (Dec 23, 2009)

*refinishing*

the best i know is steve parson in griffin ga.his phone is770-228-1663 he does all kinds of refinishing, his bluing is the best i have seen,he does great work


----------



## fireman550 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Refinishing*

Steve recently refinished my grand fathers lever action rifle. It looks brand new! Steve will do you a good job.


----------



## jglenn (Dec 23, 2009)

if you want it painted then go with CereKote

much better than Durakote for durability


----------



## thechamp (Dec 23, 2009)

If you can get it in, (he stays swamped!) my gunsmith does awesome work.  He not only does bluing he has a process called QPQ.  It is disassembled and dipped in a bath of over 1000 degrees.  Not sure how many dips or whatever but when it gets back he puts it all back together and it is now just about indestructible.  It comes out a dark blue black color and simply will not rust.  I don't know if it would never rust but you don't need to worry about hunting in any kind of weather ever again.  The process is $285 plus taxes but if the gun is a good one it's money well spent.  Bluing will just be a pain in the butt again first time it gets damp, etc.  The shop is Canyon Sporting Arms, at Canyon Lake, Texas, north east of San Antonio.  The smith is Tip Burns.  Here is his website addy:  http://www.burnsgunrepair.com


----------



## thechamp (Dec 23, 2009)

*yep*



jglenn said:


> if you want it painted then go with CereKote
> 
> much better than Durakote for durability




Got one with Cerakote on it too.  Good finish.  The smith I mentioned in the above post does it also.  Very nice looking and pretty tough.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Dec 23, 2009)

i also like a dipped gun never heard of the crekote what all colars can they do i would like either od green or flat black


----------



## Hammack (Dec 23, 2009)

If you want a finish that will hold up to the test, skip the painted on finishes and dips.  Go with industrial hard chrome.  rust proof, looks great, and it resembles stainless steel or can be black.   www.APWcogan.com  This is who does mine.  Their work is as good as you can get and they do work for several major manufacturers.


----------



## biglew0923 (Dec 24, 2009)

check out fastgun1962 on this site.  He has done some custom work for me and his stuff is beautiful man...  I was overly happy doing business with him.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Dec 24, 2009)

this is my gun here if they can do a chrome job on barrel and action wounder how much it would cost i am using this gun for feild use only i dont carry it in the woods










 i decided not to mess with the scope the gun is glass bedded all the  way out i dont no if that matters or not


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 24, 2009)

If you are halfway handy Brownells sells a moly teflon finish that's bad to the bone. I have a 1911 done in it. Send the wife shopping or something cause you're gonna need her oven for a little while. 
http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1145/Product/TEFLON_MOLY_OVEN_CURE__GUN_FINISH

BHJ


----------



## bullardsls1 (Dec 24, 2009)

bighonkinjeep said:


> If you are halfway handy Brownells sells a moly teflon finish that's bad to the bone. I have a 1911 done in it. Send the wife shopping or something cause you're gonna need her oven for a little while.
> http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=1145/Product/TEFLON_MOLY_OVEN_CURE__GUN_FINISH
> 
> BHJ



yeah but i want it done right i would probly do something small like a pistol or something but this gun was my dads


----------



## Clarke123 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Refinishing a Firearm*

Most people that attempt to "Do it Yourself" fail because they failed to properly prepare the surface ... which often requires experienced gained from knowing not only what to do, but what not to do!  Most require a sandblast with an extra-fine medium (otherwise they blast off the serial numbers and other writing!).  Then there is the proper priming / degreasing ...  on and on, finding someone to do the work, paying for airbrushes, chemicals and whatever ...
usually "swimming in unknown waters" that are not only unfamiliar but quite uncomfortable.

You get a bad finish and you will regret it every time you see the firearm.  You get a great finish, and you quickly forget what it cost, especially with a family hierloom!

Please check out the guys at

www.APWcogan.com

Look at their work shown online there, and call them for a quote .. a Black or Satin Chrome finish on your receiver and barrel, plus a good bolt polish would make your rifle both durable and LNIB!  You can even get them to check the crown on your barrel to make certain that it is in good shape! 

Good Luck!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks for the help clarke123 and everyone else i might go with that apw cogan i am also wanting to do my 77 22 if i dont get rid of it first  but just a standard finnesh on it matte or flat black duracote


----------

